# Sony Alpha 33 - oder Alternative?



## Schienenbruch (2. November 2010)

Hi!

Ich habe mich entschlossen, meine Minolta Dimage 7i auszumustern - sie ist einfach verbraucht.

Nun wollte ich an sich nicht mehr als 500€ ausgeben, vermute aber, dass ich damit nicht wirklich hinkomme.

Ich habe folgende Hauptansprüche: 


elektronischer Sucher mit Live View
Fernauslöser
>12 M-Pixel
Wechselobjektive
Zoomverstellung über Ring am Objektiv, nicht über Auf/Ab-Knopf!
Bildstabilisator im Gehäuse
Einsatzbereich(e):
Computerfotografie



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Bundymania)
http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/gallery-2009/murderbox/008/murderbox-03.jpg


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/gallery-2009/murderbox/009/murderbox-02.jpg


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: 2* million-dollar-Pc.de)
Nachtbilder



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Landschaften:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Technik - auch aus besonderen Blickwinkeln:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Deswegen der Fernauslöser....
 
Ich habe mir auch schon etliche angesehen; die meisten sind ein wenig zu klein - bei meinen großen Flossen liegt meist das erste Grundglied des Zeigefingers auf'm Auslöser und nicht das vorderste.....
Das dürfte sich aber mit der Gewöhnung an das Gerät gegen, denke ich.

Im Klartext: keine Kompaktkameras und zu groß kann sie nicht sein.

Insgesamt hat mir die Sony Alpha 33 am besten gefallen; mit einem 18-55mm Objektiv sind 750€ natürlich 'ne Menge Holz.

Kennt da wer eine etwas günstigere (~500€ mit Objektiv) Alternative?
Gibt's vielleicht 'nen Vorgänger dazu - ein Sony Alpha 22 (ich weiß: eine 22 gibt es nicht, aber so was ähnliches?)?
Der Hersteller ist nicht so wichtig: ob Sony, Pentax, Nikon oder Canon ist mir egal.


Was würdet Ihr empfehlen?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## pixelflair (2. November 2010)

Also wenn Stabi im Gehäuse fallen Nikon und Canon schonmal weg..


bleiben noch Olympus,Sony,Pentax... wobei ich von allen nicht so überzeugt bin  is aber geschmackssache...

und deine angesprochenen dinge kann aber jede dslr


----------



## Wauwi (2. November 2010)

Also, wenn ich meine Pentax K-x nochmal tauschen könnte, würde ich auch eine alpha 33 kaufen wollen. Der halbdurchsichtige Spiegel in Verbindung mit dem elektr. Sucher u dem Klappdisplay finde ich ziemlich unwiederstehlich!
Grüße,
Stephan


----------



## heizungsrohr (2. November 2010)

Meinst du nen elektronischen Sucher UND Liveview oder kann es auch nen optischer Sucher UND Liveview sein? Ersteres wäre meiner Meinung nach Mist (aber da scheiden sich die Geister) Übrigens ist der Autofokus bei eingeschaltetem Liveview soweit ich weiß nie zu gebrauchen (sehr langsam und pulsierend). Aber manuell gehts ganz gut.

PS: Ist der Bildstabilisator im Gehäuse wirklich so wichtig? Bei 18-50mm ist der eig. nicht so dringend.


----------



## MESeidel (2. November 2010)

Was mir spontan einfällt.

Vorteile:
-größter Sucher einer APS-C Kamera (100% 1,1x)
-Phasen-AF in Video (haben nur A33 und A55)
-7 bzw. 10 (ohne neuen AF und Lichtmessung) Bilder/s -> gibt's sonst nicht zu dem Preis

Nachteile:
- Sucher kann leicht reflektieren und "rolling shutter" Effekt zeigen 
   (nur ein Problem wenn man gute optische Sucher gewöhnt ist)
- Body ist sehr klein --> unbedingt im Laden ausprobieren
   (3" Display shiebt das Steuerkreuz in ungünstige Position)
- kein Vertikalgriff verfügbar
- Akku hält nicht lang

Vorgänger gibt es nicht.
Nur die klassischen DSLRs (2xx Serie ohne LiveView, 3xx Serie mit schnellem Phasen-AF! LiveView).
Insgesamt sind die aber nicht besser sind als Einstiegs-Modelle der anderen Hersteller.
Das wäre nochmal ein komplett anderes Thema...


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. November 2010)

Hi!

Die Pentax habe ich mir auch schon mal angesehen - sieht gar nicht so übel aus.
Aber: das Live-View im Sucher ist mir sehr wichtig: hat die Dimage 7i auch und ich benutze es fast ausschließlich.
Den Monitor benutze ich fast nur, wenn ich mit Fernauslöser arbeite (wie auf dem untersten Bild).

Das mit der geringen Größe ist bei mir bei jeder Kamera ein Problem: ich habe halt größere Hände - laut Tabelle ist die A33 aber fast genauso große wie meine Dimage 7i.

Der Bildstabi im Gehäuse hat einen Vorteil: wenn ich mir andere Objektive kaufe, kann ich auch welche von Spiegelreflexkameras nehmen; die ohne Stabi sind ein wenig preiswerter.

Der Akku ist ein Argument: meine sind auch immer im falschen Moment leer; dadurch, dass es normale Mignon-Akkus sind, habe ich aber genug Reserve....
Sonst muss halt ein zweiter her.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## MESeidel (2. November 2010)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Aber: das Live-View im Sucher ist mir sehr wichtig: hat die Dimage 7i auch und ich benutze es fast ausschließlich.



Naja was evtl. etwas für Verwirrung sorgt: Von Live View spricht man in der Regel wenn man die Anzeige am Monitor meint.
Ein Sucher mit Mini-Monitor wird (zur Zeit^^) allgemein als Elektronische Sucher _EVF_ bezeichnet.
Den haben nur die Sony A33, A55 und einige kompakte System Kamaras (Olympus/Panasonic Mikro Four Thirds System, bzw. Samung NX System).

Alle anderen SLR von Canon, Nikon, Sony, ... haben einen Optischen Sucher _OVF_.
Der natürlich genauso durch das Objektiv "schaut".
Optischen Sucher haben unten oder am Rand Icons mit extra Informatinoen, aber sie können selten Infromationen im Bildbereich anzeigen (die meisten zeigen nur die aktiven AF Punkte).
Also geschossene Bilder oder das Kamera-Menü zeigen sie nicht an.



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Das mit der geringen Größe ist bei mir bei jeder Kamera ein Problem: ich habe halt größere Hände - laut Tabelle ist die A33 aber fast genauso große wie meine Dimage 7i.



http://a.img-dpreview.com/reviews/MinoltaDimage7i//Images/allroundview.jpg
http://a.img-dpreview.com/reviews/sonyslta55/images/allroundview.jpg



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Der Akku ist ein Argument: meine sind auch immer im falschen Moment leer; dadurch, dass es normale Mignon-Akkus sind, habe ich aber genug Reserve....
> Sonst muss halt ein zweiter her.



Ich glaube die Pentax K-x ist die einzige, die AA Akkus nimmt.
Alle anderen Kameras haben Hersteller eigene Akkus.
Ein zweiter aknn entsprechend etwas kosten.
Andererseits haben die Sony SLR/SLT Kameras eine 100% Skalierung womit es recht einfach ist die den Akku zu überwachen ;o)


----------



## DPr (2. November 2010)

Andere Frage: wie wichtig sind dir die anderen "Features"?
Seriengeschwindigkeit, Viewfinder Qualität, etc?


Die SLT Kameras von Sony sind so ganz nett. Canon und Nikon haben da einen Trend etwas "verschlafen" (soll aber angeblich bei beiden Großen inzwischen was in der Entwicklung stecken)

Sollte dein Weg zu Sony sein, die gebrauchten alten Minoltaobjektive sind fürs kleine Geldsäckle wieder in verünftige Preisbereiche gerutscht.


Alternativen für die SLT wären nur die normalen Einsteiger DSLR von Sony (A2xx -möglicherweise bis A4xx ), wo dann allerdings der elektronische Viewfinder nicht verbaut ist.

Kann dir auf die Schnelle nur empfehlen: schau ins DSLR Forum oder SonyUserForum. Da wurden die Systeme schon in ihre "Einzelteile" zum Vor- oder Nachteil "zerlegt".

Wie die Foren für Pentax&Co genau heißen, weiß ich jetzt nicht


----------



## Schienenbruch (2. November 2010)

Hi!

Danke - im DSLR-Forum bin ich schon fix dran.
Bei Pentax könnte mir die G2K, die G10K und die G1K passen - mal irgendwo testen gehen.

In's Sony-User-Forum habe ich noch nicht gefunden - danke für den Tipp: mein nächster Weg...

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Wauwi (2. November 2010)

Also, die Alpha 33 mit einer schönen Zeiss Linse, - das wär schon Gutes!
Und die modernen hochauflösenden e-Sucher mit dem guten klappbaren Display. Das ist sicher besser als die Spiegelsucher, die doch ein wenig lichtschwach sind. Man ist da ja immer auf lichtstarke Objektive angewiesen.
St.


----------



## heizungsrohr (3. November 2010)

Ich behaupte ja mal, wenn es dunkel wird, sieht man durch nen E-Sucher schlicht garnichts mehr


----------



## MESeidel (3. November 2010)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> Ich behaupte ja mal, wenn es dunkel wird, sieht man durch nen E-Sucher schlicht garnichts mehr



Doch.
Der Sucher passt sich entsprechend den Einstellungen (Blende, Belichtungszeit, ISO, Belichtungskorrektur, System-Blitz) an.
Dadurch wird ist das Bild etwa so hell wie die spätere Aufnahme.

Lediglich externe Blitze, die nicht durch den Vorblitz gefeuert werden rechnet das System nicht ein.
Bei Professionellen Studio Setup ist der Sucher deshalb sehr dunkel.


----------



## Ryokage (4. November 2010)

Wauwi schrieb:


> Das ist sicher besser als die Spiegelsucher, die doch ein wenig lichtschwach sind. Man ist da ja immer auf lichtstarke Objektive angewiesen.



Haha, sellten so gelacht über solchen Stuss, dass sich einem die Zehnägel kräuseln.

BTW, ja ich halte nix von EVF, aber das ist Geschmackssache und das Sony SLT System halte ich für naja. Immerhin muss hier die Empfindlichkeit der Sensoren gepuscht werden, da der feste Spiegel ständig Licht abzweigt. Die Vorteile wie der kontinuierliche Fokus und hohe Bildfrequenz sind für die wenigsten von Nutzen.

Schienenbruch könnte mit seinen Bahnmotiven allerdings zu den wenigen Leuten gehören, wenn sich z.B. eine Bildfolge von einem fahrenden Zug erstellt werden soll. Die hohen Preise sind natürlich der Aufschlag, dafür das das System noch neu ist.


----------



## MESeidel (4. November 2010)

Ryokage schrieb:


> BTW, ja ich halte nix von EVF, aber das ist Geschmakssache und das Sony SLT System halte ich für technisch unsinnig, da es meiner Meinung nach ein Rückschritt ist. Immerhin muss hier die Empfindlichkeit der Sensoren gepuscht werden, da der feste Spiegel ständig Licht abzweigt. Die Vorteile wie der kontinuierliche Fokus und hohe Bildfrequenz sind für die wenigsten von Nutzen.



Dass 30% Licht nicht am Sensor ankommen stimmt.
Das kann man nicht schön reden.
Andererseits ist der Sensor ziemlich gut.
Siehe DXO Mark ;o)

Zu dem Sucher habe ich auf Seite 1 schon Stellung bezogen.
Er ist größer als bei allen anderen APS-C Kameras - Punkt.
Und durch die Regulierung stellt sich die Frage der Helligkeit nicht.
Nachteile sind vereinzelte Reflektionen und verzögerte Reaktion bei schnellen Schwenks.

Einfach in den Laden gehen und ausprobieren.
Die Sucher in gleich teuren SLRs sind nun wirklich nicht toll.


----------



## Ryokage (4. November 2010)

Ok, mal über die Sucher von aktuellen DSLR kann man streiten das stimmt.
Hier wird ja auch Licht für den AF abgezweigt.
Wie gesagt, das ist auch arge Geschmackssache mit dem Sucher, da hat jeder andere Präferenzen.

Und meinen Kommentar zur SLT System habe ich ja auch noch per Edit etwas entschärft (du hast die von mir etwas übertrieben ausgedrückte Version zitiert).
Aber wie gesagt, das System ist sicher nicht uninteressant und mag Vorteile haben, aber es überzeugt mich nicht.
Vielleicht wenn Sony das System der zweiäugigen Rolleiflex in eine digitale Version übernimmt, dann könnte ich mich damit anfreunden.
Aber solange dem Sensor unnötig Licht geklaut wírd, nee.


----------



## Schienenbruch (4. November 2010)

So ganz verstehe ich das Heck-Meck mit dem Spiegel sowieso nicht.

Das Bild wird doch sowieso vom Sensor aufgenommen und auf dem Monitor 2,7 oder 3" - was der auch immer hat) dargestellt.
Dann kann es doch kein Problem sein, das Bild eben auf einem zweiten Monitor im 'Sucher' darzustellen - so, wie bei meiner alten Minolta Dimage 7i auch.

Ich werde mal sehen - so, wie das Kit allgemein angeboten wird, nehme ich es sicher nicht: das Objektiv ist einfach nix.
Aber: der laden, wo ich war - und wieder hin will - hat 'ne größere Gebrauchtecke.
Da finde ich sicher was passendes - und die Minolta-Objektive passen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## MESeidel (5. November 2010)

Spiegel hat schon seinen Sinn.

Eine normale Spiegel-Reflex Kamera hat eine großen Spiegel der Das Licht vom Objektiv nach oben lenkt.
Da gibt es entweder ein Prisma oder mehrere Spiegel um das Ganze nach hinten zu lenken.
Damit bekommt der Sucher das Licht, das durch das Objektiv fällt.
Sobald man den Auslöser drückt, klappt der Spiegle nach oben und der Sensor bekommt das Licht.
In dem Spiegel ist ein Bereich teil durchlässig und leitet Licht zum AF Modul.
Sobald er aber hoch klappt bekommt auch das AF Modul kein Licht mehr, alles geht zum Sensor.
*Vorteil:* Direktes Sucher-Bild durch das Objektiv, schneller AF
*Nachteil:* Große Sucher sind teuer, vorallem Kameras mit Crop-Faktor Sensor haben kleine Sucher.

Bei den Sony SLT Modellen (deswegen auch die namentliche Trennung zwischen SLT und SLR) ist der komplette Spiegel teilweise lichtdurchlässig.
Ein Teil geht zum AF Modul, das meiste (70%) aber zum Sensor.
Der Lichtanteil, der zum AF-Modul geht könnte rein theoretisch für einen optischen Sucher genutzt werden (siehe die alten Canon Modelle mit teil durchlässigen Spiegel).
Aber da das so wenig Licht ist, nimmt Sony das Bild vom Sensor und verbaut einen elektronischen Sucher.
Der Spiegle ist (leider) fest in den SLT Modellen.
Also: der Sensor bekommt nie mehr als 70% des verfügbaren Lichtes, aber das AF Modul bekommt immer Licht.
*Vorteil:* Elektronischer Sucher kann ohne große Kosten groß sein, Dauerhafter (schneller) Phasen AF im Video Modus
*Nachteil:* weniger Licht am Sensor lässt schlechtere high ISO Performance erwarten, elektronischer Sucher haben leichte Nachteile an sich (Reflektionen/ghosting, langsame reaktion auf schnelle Bewegung).

Die Dimage hat keinen Spiegel.
Und sie dürfte auch nur den langsamen Contrast AF vom Sensor haben.
Der Elektronische Sucher der A33 dürfte weit aus ausgereifter sein.
Und man bekommt den schnellen AF einer Spiegelreflex-Kamera.

Mal ehrlich; ich glaube im Vergleich zur Dimage 7 ist die A33 in jeder Hinsicht ein Upgrade.
Einfach mal in den nächsten Media Markt/Saturn fahren und die A33 aus probieren.....


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. November 2010)

Hi!

Ich habe die A33 schon ausprobiert - und die Fuji200S (oder wie die heißt).

An sich war ja das Budget auf 500€ gesetzt - aber von der A33 verspreche ich mir wesentlich mehr als von einer Bridgekamera.

Ein einziges Problem habe ich mit der A33: sie ist ein wenig klein für meine Greifer - wie fast alle aktuellen Kameras.
Aber das dürfte Gewohnheitssache sein.

Die A33 ist ein gewaltiges Upgrade - und das mir den Aufpreis (immerhin rund 400€ gegen eine der Dimage 7i gleichwertige Bridgekamera) durchaus wert.

Grüße

Jochen

P.S.: Was ist "Crop"?


----------



## heizungsrohr (5. November 2010)

Cropkameras sind alle digitalen Kameras mit einem Sensor, kleiner als Kleinbildformat (im Prinzip alles unter geschätzten 1300€ nur für das Kameragehäuse). Das Sensorformat nennt sich dort APS-C (manchmal auch APS-H). Da der Sensor kleiner ist, (z.B. um den Faktor 1,5) wird die Brennweite des Objektives um diesen Faktor verlängert, bei gleichbleibender Tiefenschärfe. Also wird aus einem 50mm Objektiv ein 75mm.


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. November 2010)

Ah-Ja.

Danke.

also sollte ich besser kleinere Brennweiten suchen - statt einem 35-105 besser ein 28-80 (Was dann - bei 1,5 - 42-120 ergäbe).

Gut zu wissen!

Wenn nur schon Geld da wäre - ich will endlich hinfahren und mir den Eumel holen!


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## MESeidel (5. November 2010)

Das Kit Objektiv liefert schon gute Qualität für den Anfang.
Müsste 18-55mm sein (27-82 KB entsprechend).
Die alten Weitwinkel Zooms sind optisch nicht besser (nur die Tele-Zooms sind nach heutigem Maßstab sehr gut).

Ich kann auch genauere Beratung zum Thema Minolta/Sony Objektive geben ;o)
Zum selber stöbern:
Minolta/Konica Minolta/Sony Alpha lens data
A-mount lens database (lenses for Minolta and Sony DSLR cameras)
Lens reviews


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. November 2010)

Hi!

Sorry, bei mir war 'ne Weile kein DSL - DSL-Porter defekt (bei T-Com, nicht bei mir - das wäre schneller gegangen.....).

Ich komm' gerne drauf zurück - erstmal sehen, was ich beim Fachhändler mitnehme.
Ich werde wohl die A3 einzeln - nur Gehäuse - kaufen und dann sehen, was ich im Budget noch an Objektiv unter bekomme.
So im Bereich 15-50 oder so - muss ja den Crop berücksichtigen, also ergibt sich ungefähr 22-75, was für den Anfang einigermaßen reichen sollte.
Weitere Objektive kommen dann bald - schon im Dezember kann ich vsl. noch mal 2-300€ dafür ausgeben.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## MESeidel (13. November 2010)

Schau halt wie hoch der Aufpreis für das Kit ist.
Normal sind die nicht so teuer.
Bei ebay bekommt man das Kit für 50-60€.


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. November 2010)

Der Aufpreis ist - bei dem Geschäft - 100€ für das Kit-Objektiv.
Ich denke, ich finde für das Geld ein anderes Objektiv, das besser ist - und/oder mir mehr Möglichkeiten bietet.

Oder ich bekomme zwei - ein Makro (für's Computer-Fotografieren) und ein Zoom (20-105 oder so - als 'Allzweckwaffe', aber nur vorübergehend)

Ich bekomme bei Foto-Koch ein Tamron 4,0-56 55-200 für 109€, sollte also zumindest dieses Objektiv anstelle des Kit-Objektives bekommen.
Oder ein Tamron AF 3,5-5,6 18-200 (158€) - das sollte eine bessere Allzweckwaffe sein, als das Kit-Objektiv.

Notfalls lege ich noch 'n paar € drauf - ich setze das Budget erstmal mit ~800€.

Mal sehen, was sich so erreichen lässt - leicht wird das für den Verkäufer nicht: ich kann sehr stur sein.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## MESeidel (13. November 2010)

Die zwei Tamrons sind übrigens baugleich zu den Sony Modellen (rebrand).
Deshalb ist das 55-200 gleich zum aktuellen Tele-Zoom aus dem doppel-kit ;o)

Vom 18-200 rate ich persönlich ab.
Die Bildqualität hält nicht mit dem Kit mit.
Und es ist noch dazu lichtschwach.
Wie gesagt das 18-55 taucht immer mal bei ebay auf.
Das ist ziemlich gut.
Es gibt noch das ältere 18-70, das ist nicht so gut.
Nach oben wären dann Sony 16-105 oder Tamron 17-50, sind aber auch gut teurer...

Makro bekommt man bei ebay das Minolta 50mm f/3.5 für <90€.
Das hat 1:2 Vergrößerung.
1:1 Makro währe das Minolta 50mm f/2.8 für rund 150€.
Neu müsste das Tamron 60mm das günstigste sein.
Es gibt viele Zoom Objektive die Makro im Namen tragen, das ist aber nur Marketing.
Echtes Makro heißt 1:2 oder besser 1:1...


----------



## Schienenbruch (18. November 2010)

*Es wurde - die A33*

Hi!

So, vor einigen tage war es soweit: ich habe mir die A33 geholt.
Mangels Alternative - bzw. Geld - erstmal mit dem Kit-Objektiv.

Ich hoffe, dass ich am WE mal rauskomme und dann mich in die Kamera einfummeln kann.

Ich berichte dann.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. Dezember 2010)

Hi!

So, inzwischen habe ich die A33.
Unzufrieden bin ich mit dem Kit-Objektiv - ich werde eine längere Brennweite brauchen; ein 70-300er oder so steht an.

Einige meiner ersten Bilder mal hier dran - aber Vorsicht: die Dinger sind groß!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Wauwi (5. Dezember 2010)

Nicht schlecht Herr Specht!
- und kein Rauschen zu erkennen
Schöne Bilder!
Stephan


----------



## MESeidel (6. Dezember 2010)

Sag mal wie lange wartest du denn da im Schnee bis der richtige Zug vorbeikommt?

Wenn du bei Objektiven auch gebrauchte nehmen würdest:
- Übersicht aller Minolta und Sony Objektive: Minolta/Konica Minolta/Sony Alpha lens data
- sehr viele getestet: Lens reviews
- Nutzermeinungen zu quasi allen A-Mount kompatiblen Objektiven: A-mount lens database (lenses for Minolta and Sony DSLR cameras)

Je nach dem was du für das Tele-Zoom ausgeben willst.
Das aktuelle Sony 70-300 SSM ist auf jeden Fall sehr gut aber glaube bei >600€.
Das günstige 75-300 musst du dagegen nicht neu kaufen, da gibt es zwei Vorgänger die gleich gut sind.
Wobei die 1. Serie (auch bekannt als großes Ofenrohr oder Big Beercan) viel Metall verwendet und schwer ist.
Preislich und qualitativ dazwischen liegt das 100-300 APO.


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. Dezember 2010)

Hi!

Ich habe gerade (in der Bucht) ein Minolat AF 100-300 f4,5-5,6 zugelegt und biete noch auf ein kleines Zoom (Xi 28-80).

Mal sehen, wa sich so brauche; dann wird's vielleicht ein Ofenrohr (Minolta 100-200 f4,5) oder so.

Mit dem Schnee und dem Warten: der Zug war vor mir da!

Die Sache war so: ich wollte an sich an dem Bahnübergang, der da links vom Zug erkennbar (Schalthäuschen, Andreaskreuz und Blinkanlage) ist vorbei fahrend Züge aufnehmen; war auf dem Wege zur Arbeit nur ein kleiner Umweg und ich hatte 'ne Stunde Zeit.
Als ich da hin komme, sehe ich den Zug da stehen - Kamera und Stativ raus und 100m auf dem Acker lang war eins!
Der Zug stand da rund 'ne Stunde (erzählte mir der Lokführer ein paar Tage später).
An sich reiner Zufall, aber ein wenig Glück braucht man schon ab und zu.

Die beiden letzten Bilder sind 'Marke Eigenbau' - 'meine' Lok, von 'nem bekannten auf meine Bitte hin aufgenommen.

Kommen noch mehr von....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schienenbruch (17. Dezember 2010)

*Weitere Bilder*

Hi!

So, hier noch mal ein paar Bilder, 'zufällig' auf'm nach-Hause-Weg entstanden.

Die alte Kranhalle der früheren Holzhandlung Wehrhahn in Neuss:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Futtermühle Kofu am Hafen Neuss:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lok 6 der Neusser Eisenbahn:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Plange Getreidemühle am Hafen Neuss:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Ölmühle Thywissen am Hafen Neuss:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und eine Straßenbrücke in Neuss:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich will die Tage aber noch mal bei und mit den Perspektiven arbeiten.

Auf jedem Fall habe ich bei meiner A33 einiges fest gestellt:


das Kit-Objektiv reicht mir nicht - da kommen noch mehr.
ich benutze den EVF-Sucher lange nicht so oft, wie erwartet - da der Monitor klappbar ist und gute Bilder liefert, benutze ich ihn öfter als bei meiner 7i - mit der Folge, dass meine nächste Kamera nicht zwangsläufig einen EVF haben muss.
in die Bedienung muss man sich einfummeln - aber das dürfte immer so sein.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## pixelflair (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Weitere Bilder*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> So, hier noch mal ein paar Bilder, 'zufällig' auf'm nach-Hause-Weg entstanden.
> 
> ...



kippen leider alle nen bissel iwie :/ das mit der straße find ich noch ganz cool, fehlen leider paar "Fahrspuren"


----------



## Autokiller677 (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich finde die Bilder für den Anfang nicht schlecht.

Über den Geruch der Ölmühle beschweren sich ein paar meiner Freunde, die in Neuss zur Schule gehen immer mal wieder.
Wobei mir die paar mal, die ich da war auch schon reichen, jeden Tag will ich da auch nicht mehrere Stunden verbringen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (26. Dezember 2010)

Jaa - der Geruch ist manchmal schon heftig.


Ich hab' mir in der Bucht noch ein Tamron 28-200 geschossen - scheint aber ein Fehlkauf gewesen zu sein: ich vermisse ein wenig an Schärfe....

Von der Brücke hab' ich auch noch eins gemacht - diesmal mit Fahrspuren.


Mal sehen - den Schuß von den Kränen will ich nochmal machen - nur ist mein Fahrrad bis Montag Mittag außer Betrieb.
Warum?

Siehe hier!


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (24. Juni 2012)

Bin jetzt auch kurz davor mir eine Alpha 33 zu kaufen.

Sind Bilder 3 und 4 in post #27 mit HDR entstanden?
Erzähl mal bitte etwas zu den Bildern. Welche Einstellung hast Du verwendet?

Die Bilder sind sehr gelungen..


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. Juni 2012)

Hi!

Ich habe die Einstellungen gefunden - gut, dass ich die Bilder alle noch auf der externen Festplatte habe....
Bild 1: 15 Sekunden; ISO 100; Blende F3,5; Brennweite 18(27)mm
Bild 2: 8 Sekunden; ISO 100; Blende F3,5; Brennweite 18(27)mm
Bild 3: 15 Sekunden; ISO 100; Blende F5; Brennweite 40(60)mm
Bild 4: 5 Sekunden; ISO 200; Blende F6,3; Brennweite 18(27)mm
Bild 5: 13 Sekunden; ISO 200; Blende F9; Brennweite 18(27)mm

HDR war meiner Meinung nach keines der Bilder - die EXIF's geben's auch nicht her.
Waren halt meine ersten 'Gehversuche'.....

Ich war mit der Kamera recht zufrieden - da inzwischen meine Ansprüche gestiegen sind, habe ich sie im November 2011 ersetzt.
So war es auch von Anfang an geplant.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Autokiller677 (29. Juni 2012)

Wenn es das Tamron 28-200 ist, dass ich mal von meinem Opa bekommen hab (war bei einer Nikon SLR bei Lidl dabei), dann war es ein Fehlkauf. Ich benutze das Ding nur, wenn ich unbedingt 200mm brauche, ich hab das Gefühl die Unschärfe sieht man schon fast im Sucher. Exakte Typenbezeichnung ist bei mir Tamron AF Aspherical XR (IF) 28-200mm f/3.8-f/5.6 Macro und hat noch einen schicken Stangenantrieb und Blendenring (für Nikon).


----------



## MESeidel (29. Juni 2012)

Für Minolta A gab es diese Tamron 28-200:
Tamron*AF 28-200 F3.8-5.6 XR Aspherical IF* lens for Sony Alpha - Minolta camera mount
Tamron*AF 28-200 F3.8-5.6 Aspherical* lens for Sony Alpha - Minolta camera mount
Tamron*AF 28-200 F3.8-5.6 LD IF Aspherical macro* lens for Sony Alpha - Minolta camera mount

Wobei die letzten zwei wahrscheinlich den gleichen optischen Aufbau haben.
Generell sollte man bei Zooms aus den 90ern oder gar aus den 80ern mit so großem Zoom Bereich nicht viel erwarten.
Festbrennweiten kann man beruhigt ewig alte kaufen.
Einig der aktuellen Modelle von Canon, Nikon oder Sony basieren noch auf alten Objektiven und sind nur leicht verbessert (bessere Glasbeschichtung, umweltfreundlichere Gläser, Plastiken).
Aber Zooms, ...

Schienenbruch, ich bin auch der Meinung, dass ich die die Dyxum Datenbank schon einmal an's Herz gelegt habe.
Da ist jedes A-Mount kompatible Objektiv aufgelistet.
Und die (englischen) Reviews sind extrem hilfreich.
A-mount lens database (lenses for Minolta and Sony DSLR cameras)


----------



## Wauwi (20. Juli 2012)

Das erwähnte Tamron ist in der Tat einfach schrecklich. Völlig unbrauchbar. Ich fiel auch drauf rein. - Dachte 28-200 ist besser als 18-200, - aber von wegen.
Die Langzeitbelichtungen sind sehr hübsch


----------

